# tool belt



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nail apron for me, no tool belts. Carhart one is decent enough. Use that Husky tool tote that Home Depot sells. Like it good enough.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Gatorback tool belts.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

I have this: http://www.sears.ca/product/craftsman-md-toughwear-10-pocket-tool-fastener-pouch/609-000011528-40414

or try these :

http://kunysleather.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=AP-749
http://www.goclc.com/products/detail001.asp?partNo=PK1836

Both available at HD in Canada.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> Gatorback tool belts.


 i just googled, that looks like the same belt system sold as racketiers


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

crash_777 said:


> i just googled, that looks like the same belt system sold as racketiers



it is made by them for rackatiers.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Make sure you chose the pouch that meets your needs. You don't need to carry all your tools with you all day long. I have seen apprentices carry every tool they own, when all they needed was maybe a half dozen for the jobs they were doing.
I found that a wide belt is also necessary. Over the years your back will get messed up from the weight of the pouch.
I have used leather pouches and belts for many years, and just recently went to a Husky canvas unit. The pouch is standing up, but the belt is beginning to fray at the grommets. We used to have a local leather company that made pouches and my first one lasted just shy of 20 years. Really liked that one, and never found a good leather replacement.
My guys use a little side parts pouch, worn on the opposite side from their tool pouch. Keeps the marrettes and screws etc out of the tools. They also have separate hammer loops as usually the one on the pouch lets the hammer handle hang too low and bumps into their leg.
When they are working commercial, they have a small pouch for the basics and carry the rest in a tool bag. They all have full size pouches too.
Go to the stores and wholesales and try different pouches on. 
Don't know if this helps in your decision 
Good luck


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

crash_777 said:


> i am currently using a belt pouch like this one to hold screws/wire nuts etc. http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber
> 
> Im wondering what sort of punch you all prefer as im looking to upgrade, the problem im having is a lack of multiple compartments, although i do use the hammer loop, and really like the slots for driver bits and markers, i havent been able to find something with all of those features as well as a few extra compartments. any ideas?


Mix and match. I like the klien 7 tool leather pouch on the right side and a simple 2 pocket poch for the left side. I would avoid the nylon ones andget leather. I my self have went through 3 sets of nylon pouches. First one was klien, then a contractor force brand and also gatorback. Now I'm waiting for a custom made set , similar to mcclary's electric ()
butleather with room for my makita 10.8v impact.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think im gonna go to the supply house and pick up the gatorback pouch and just swap it out for my carpenter style pouch. looks like its got loads more pockets than what ive got


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

crash_777 said:


> i think im gonna go to the supply house and pick up the gatorback pouch and just swap it out for my carpenter style pouch. looks like its got loads more pockets than what ive got


Get the padded belt too, its amazingly comfy for a tool belt.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Nail apron for me, no tool belts. Carhart one is decent enough. Use that Husky tool tote that Home Depot sells. Like it good enough.


I have a Boulder Bags tool belt with padded suspenders for doing miscellaneous stuff/troubleshooting, etc. I have a Carharrt nail apron I use when I'm doing LV work or one specific task all day (like installing EMT or something).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I prefer to let my assistant Pamela carry my tools for me all day and that way my back doesn't get sore..


----------

